# Costs of Professional Grooming



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Just curious, if you don't mind sharing: how much do you spend per month on grooming your dogs? I bathe and trim Zooey, so I only spend about $10 per month on grooming for anal glands and nails at the groomer, on average.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know the prices are different depending on where you live. Here, I spend $50 per dog. (I'm taking 3 of them tomorrow :blink. And they don't do the anal glands!! :angry:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

When I had Lexi groomed they charged me $47 to have her shaved, I was not happy with them, it was not the money but just the place in general.. Today I was referred to someone that grooms from home and Cassidy only cost me $35.00 (Plus tip). So It will cost me roughly 40 per month ( each dog will go once every other month) of course that is ontop of the grooming supplies I bought and use for bathing weekly.)


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fla: 36.00 a month for full groom, includes bath, ears, nails, anal (if needed), plus I give a 5.00 tip for the helper.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've paid as much as $67 , I think that included nails. It did include glands too, if needed, but I stopped having the groomer do that. 
I just have them trim the nails now, it was $7 about once every 3 weeks, and do the grooming myself.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I pay $55 for Bailey plus tip, every other month or so


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My groomer charges 36.00 per dog full groom . I tip her 10.00 . If you have a business card , she has a drawing once a month, and can win a free grooming. She also gives me pens , calendars, planners, treats for the fluffs and good conversation. I really love my temperamental , at least 10 earrings in each ear, owner of 8 minature Schnauzers, and a collection of assorted birds. I've been going to her for at least 18 years. I also take all of my old towels to her, when I buy a new batch of bath towels. That's how we do things in this smallish town. (pop. About 30,000 )


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've only gotten Milo professionally groomed once (groom him myself now) and it cost €50/$65. There were cheaper groomers but I went with one I knew and trusted. 
The clippers I use only cost around €150 so I save a lot of money!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our toy Aussie costs $28 for a full groom and he goes every three weeks. My service dog goes every other week and he is $42 (discounted because of being a service dog). The groomer said that once I start taking Bella after her shots are complete, it will be $35 for a full groom and I plan on sending her every other week.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also do all grooming myself now, but before I had Preston I took London to a groomer and was charged about $40-$45 each time. This was for an express groom where they work on her start to finish without putting her in a kennel, which usually took about 1 to 1 1/2 hours while I waited there. I didn't want her being put in a kennel and having to stay 4+ hours.

My two don't need their anal glands expressed so no one does that, and I clip their nails myself on top of giving them their haircuts and baths. It sure would be a treat to have them professionally groomed every 6 months or so...just so I could take a break!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't take my dogs to a groomer, because what I saw come out of the groomers here is not pretty. But, I spent probably 12 hours to finish Ray...so if you figure that my time is worth...um so if you figure my time is worth $5 per hour that is $60 for a bath and haircut. Now, I haven't worked for money for quite a few years, but the last time I did, I got $45 an hour....that would make a bath and haircut $540. I think that if you have a job and a good groomer that is the way to go...but I am not about to pay $85.00 (the cost here) to have someone butcher my baby.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie is $45 for bath, cut, nails. No anal glands. I take her when I can't stand the length any more. She's due, it's almost to the floor. But not even.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

About $45 per dog, plus I usually tip $8-10/dog. She does a great job so I try not to complain too much about the price.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy's grooming was $45.00 since she had quite a few mats and was cut down. I just had Snuggle's groomed and that cost me $40.00. Starting 4/1 tax will be included from $2.00 $5.00 which will then be extra.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

We are in South Alabama: We take Gidget about once every 3-4 weeks. If she gets what is called a sanitary that is a bath, nails, anal gland and trim that area for $18.00. A full cut that includes the above plus anything else we ask for is $36.00 plus we always tip $5.00 for either. Sadly, it is hard to find someone who does as good a job with her haircut as we would like, but we do use one groomer in particular because she seems to do the best cut of all we have tried and her baths smell GREAT and last for days.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Chrissy's grooming was $45.00 since she had quite a few mats and was cut down. I just had Snuggle's groomed and that cost me $40.00. Starting 4/1 tax will be included from $2.00 $5.00 which will then be extra.


Tax? Sales tax on a service? I had my carpets cleaned by Stanley Steemer and they charged sales tax. What? In California it is sales and use tax, but service is not taxable. They can't even charge sales tax on the products they use...that is their obligation. However, having dealt with the State Board of Equalization (sales tax agency) in a professional capacity, I have to say they are above the law, they do anything they please...legal or not. Because of my point of view, I would refuse to pay tax on a service. Either they are cheating you or they are laying down to be cheated by the state. Service is not taxable. At least that is how it works in California....or doesn't work.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!!! I guess everything in nyc is so much more. 

I bathe the girls weekly and they go to the groomers every 3 weeks. I can't cut there nails/hair or express anal glads. I pay 85 plus tip for a full groom per dog. Lola def needs grooming every 3 weeks, sometimes I skip a full groom session with Sasha and she will only do the bath plus nailclipping n glads that cost 45. 

So with grooming sessions, tips and home use hair products. I probably spend about 200 a mth for both dogs.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

In a year I probably take Aolani to get a full groom maybe 3 times. I forgot how much they charged me at petsmart cause he usually gets groomed at a pup day care near my job and they charge about $45 for a wash, dry, brush, cut, anal glands, nails and and I leave a $5 tip. I only take him when I want his hair cut down. Otherwise, I take him to petsmart to get his nails done and I find that I don't have to take him quite often since we walk a lot and he tends to file them on his walks. I think they charge about $9 for nails.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, most places, the charge is much better than here. I only have taken Noah once, but it was $70 for bath, nails and cut. I am taking him next week for a bath, nails and just a trim on the privates and they told me it would be $40. I am trying to grow his hair out a little bit everywhere else. He is finally getting a nice coat on him! Starting to look like a regular dog and not a shelter doggie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, I think big cities are often more. I bathe Tyler and the groomer does his sanitary trim, (no anal glands -don't want that done), nails and trims him every 3 weeks. It's amazing how fast his hair grows. That's $40 and I don't tip because she does it in her apartment in my building. She usually takes one to 1.5 hours to do this meticulously and I can stay with him. With the puppy cut the knots are minimal. When his hair was long and there were lots of knots and mats it would cost $60 for a trim and all the knots taken out. Probably with bathing it would add $20. That often took 2 hours. I frankly would pay my groomer anything for the convenience of being n my building and especially how she handles and adores Tyler. Kisses, presents and lots of love.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

So far, I haven't taken Sophie to the groomers yet. I cut her nails, bathe her, and do a sanitary trim at home. For Coco, I do have to take her to get her nails cut every few weeks, as she won't let me do hers. Nail clipping is $5. When the time comes to get Sophie cut, it will be $40. Don't tell my husband! :innocent:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, I am seeing that $80 in Healdsburg by a hack is higher than in NYC...should I move to New York, or set up a grooming salon in Healdsburg?


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm taking MissB tomorrow to a new place that just opened up across from my work. It will be 45.00 plus....depending on how well MissB behaves. The last time which was really her first real groom cost 65.00 and I gave them a 10.00 tip because 
"it takes two" to do my girl. I talked to them at length yesterday and they have experience from other groomers and have opened their own shop They also have the Blueberry spa facial wash that I have seen recommended on here for tear staining. I am thinking about having them do that as well. I'm hoping it will go well.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow! After reading all these posts on cost, maybe living here in the oil patch isn't so bad! I am feeling like my groomer is a bargain - she does such a good job and adds bows and bandanas - lol. Of course, she hasn't yet done Bella but she does lots of Maltese and they all look so cute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I pay 66$ per clip---puppy is $45--and they do very little to a puppy! I only go about 3 times a yr. and keep pads, ears, anal glands, and nails ( & weekly baths) done myself. DH does nails & teeth---I do the rest. 
I used to cut my dogs hair myself but have lost the touch!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I pay 20 per dog because we come every month. I leave ten dollars sonof is 50 in all this includes everything. It is a small town and there are about 5 groomers so they just went down on prices. They are great with the dogs and love them all so much. Not so sure how I feel Rustee alWays looks so awesome but idk about Paislee. They are clean and every cleaned up nicely and I just don't have the time for now to go anywhere further for now. Some day I will though. I would do them on my own but I'm not there yet. I bathe dry every week but I don't feel ready to venture out into the rest.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It varies actually, depending on which period of time we are talking about (busy period or less busy). In busy period, it is mostly "doing it at home" in brushing and bathing - keeping it matt free. Otherwise, it is around $100 or so a month for two maltese.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in the Chicago suburbs and it's $52 for a full groom at my groomer, Groomingdales! It truly does depend on where you are and what others around you charge too.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I usually spend around 100-120 per month for 2 dogs. Mercedes is groomed every 2 or 3 months, I give her a bath once a week.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness, groomers have gotten so expensive! I'm glad I learned to do my own.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got a quote from a mobile groomer for $55 per dog. To take them to a regular groomer it's $45. They will have their first groom April 12. I bathe them every week and my daughter does nails. I hope this works out I want to wait on rabies ( they don't go out) Please don't tell animal control. I want to wait till they are a year old. Also groomers a lot of time want Bordetella.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> So, I am seeing that $80 in Healdsburg by a hack is higher than in NYC...should I move to New York, or set up a grooming salon in Healdsburg?


I pay 85 per dog in NYC for a full groom. That is actually the most affordable one in my area. Its 45 for a sanitary trim, bath and nails.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Here in Boise, the price varies a lot. I used to go to a groomer that charged around $25, then she raised her rate so that all cuts were $37, no matter what was done. But I started going to a nice lady that only charges $20 for a bath, and $30 for a trim. She just started her own grooming business within the last year or so. I love supporting locals.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter costs $55 every 5-6 weeks and we tip $5 each time. This includes wash, dry, cut, nails, and ears.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I pay 85 per dog in NYC for a full groom. That is actually the most affordable one in my area. Its 45 for a sanitary trim, bath and nails.


That does seem like a lot even for NYC. Do you mind me asking where you are taking them?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Johita said:


> That does seem like a lot even for NYC. Do you mind me asking where you are taking them?


I will PM you the name. I love the place and wouldn't want this to come up in a search. This is actually a good price in my neighborhood. I have been to 3 different groomers in my area they are all more expensive and they cage the dogs. This place is cage free place. I use to live in queens (NYC) and it was about 65 for a full groom. Now in Manhattan I pay 20 more.

I wanted to add that I think even within Manhattan, prices can vary.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

This is awful, but I don't know what my groomer charges for all 3. Hubby does, but I never asked him. 

What I do know, is I do have an incredible radar. Meaning, I can tell if folks are in it for profit, or love of my babies. And I know, the fee is not over priced.

I love my groomer, so much, she loves my babies, and I have to tell you, with Mia and Leo, what a great experience for them, to see so many different breeds. They are almost like family to us.

Now with little Ana, ahhhhh, the instructions are, she is do be done first, and we are to be called, at least 20 minutes prior to being done. And she is such a good girl for them.

Additionally, my groomer will point out things, if she notices anything on my babies.

I think it's worth every cent. All come back happy and give kisses to all the ladies, so I know they are loved.

Oh, just asked hubby, for all 3 it is about $100.00 not counting tip. So I guess it is approximately, a little over $30.00 for each baby. I think that is extremely reasonable.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I'm in the Chicago suburbs and it's $52 for a full groom at my groomer, Groomingdales! It truly does depend on where you are and what others around you charge too.


Hi Maggie, where is Groomingdales? I am in in Deerfield and the few places I called were way more! Petsmart charged me $70, because I didn't know where else to go. I don't like Petsmart and I am trying a different groomer next week, but the charge is about the same.
Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, it is decided I am going to tell my daughter to give up her teaching position at a university & take a dog grooming class & I will put her into her own business---the pay is better. Crazy!:new_shocked::new_shocked::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

$0 -- I groom mine myself and love doing it!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Great thread topic!

Wowsers...I am actually a little shocked by the prices I'm reading! I live in southern Cali and have only used 1 groomer...a small "boutique" type place- and it only cost me $30 for Obi's last haircut (no nails or anal gland) and I really like the place. They do not kennel/crate the dogs and he looked happy playing in a gated room when I arrived :-D I think their services range from $30-60 depending on how much is done. I cut/file Obi's nails myself and do not feel he needs anal glad expression since I check him frequently there + he has not scooted so far. Nonetheless, anal glad expression is quite easy on a small dog and I was comfortable doing it for my previous dog, so I'd likely do that myself too if needed.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I spend $40.00 a month. I live in a small rural area so I only have one option.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I live north of Atlanta. My vet has a groomer in with them. I've been taking my pups to this same groomer for almost 8yrs, she charges $38. for full groom. Lily loves her. I took her to big box pet store once, never again. She was shaking like a leaf when I picked her up, I stopped shopping there as a result.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Noah said:


> Hi Maggie, where is Groomingdales? I am in in Deerfield and the few places I called were way more! Petsmart charged me $70, because I didn't know where else to go. I don't like Petsmart and I am trying a different groomer next week, but the charge is about the same.
> Thanks!


Groomingdales is in Lisle so thats a long way from you. Ive got some friends in Buffalo Grove - i'll ask them where they take their girls.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Our groomer left the shop he worked at and started a mobile grooming business. We love him so wanted to keep using him but the cost increased from $55 to $75 for a full service grooming. I no longer tip each time but gave him a gift at christmas. The real kicker is that since we live in the city with nowhere for him to park, we have to meet him somewhere in the burbs. He is such a fantastic groomer that we still use him but it has become a pain!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

After asking around, I ended up just using a local Petco. Daisy loves her groomer and snuggles with her while she's getting groomed!! It's $42 for the grooming (bath, cut, anal glands, nails, ears) and I do an additional $6 for a blueberry facial to get rid of staining and $5 to have her nails polished (I figure if you have a spa day you need the "works"). I bathe her every week so we have been grooming only every other month so far.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I live in N. California. My girls get "the works" monthly and they are done "express" (meaning no cage sitting) I bring them in separately the first Tuesday and Thursday the first week of each month. They are the first customer of the day and no dogs are done between my furgirl. I always stay and watch the whole procedure. We are in at 9 a.m. and out by 11 a.m. I pay $90 a month TOTALfor both ($45 each) including tip. I do think there are probably groomers that are better with the scissors...but no others around here who will work with me and let me stay and observe with no doggies done between...so I stick with my girl. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I spend $55 per dog plus I give a tip. So it's usually $110 for the groom and then I give her a $25 tip. The last few times I have stretched their groom to 8 weeks...but talk about ragamuffins! They are little mops. They really need to go every 6 weeks....that extra 2 weeks in between leaves them looking very shaggy LOL! I wash weekly and cut nails myself in between grooms.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Also in nyc, and grooming is $60-65 (relatively inexpensive here) plus $12-15 tip, so $75ish. Yuck. So now I'll only do that 2-3x a year and have learned to do full groomings myself, which i do every 6 weeks. And bath him weekly myself. Spent about $300+ on haircut supplies.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I've recently started grooming them myself (clipping & scissoring), but our regular groomer charges $60 each for full groom. She has an option to pay an additional $10 per dog to have them done first, and she has them ready to pick up within 2 hours. I have always taken this option - so $140 every 6 - 8 weeks for both is our usual bill. 

I have never thought to shop around because I am very happy with the lady we found when we moved here (just over 4 years ago). I figure if I'm onto a good thing, I'm happy to stick with it. I'm sure there are cheaper around, but I'm happy with the care & attention H & D get, so don't feel the need to look elsewhere.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've paid around $50 each to have our fluffs done, just a clean up trim and bath,then paid $50 each to have two trimmed down but I still have to redo them myself. So now I just save it for spoiling grooming products now that they're clipped short. Not sure how much it breaks down to,since they use so little stuff now and less bathies and I had a huge stash of shampoos and conditioners...
I'd guess less than $10 per month for all now...since I clip them myself.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow Sue, aren't you lucky you found someone right in your building! She sounds wonderful and so reasonable too.:chili:



Snowbody said:


> Yes, I think big cities are often more. I bathe Tyler and the groomer does his sanitary trim, (no anal glands -don't want that done), nails and trims him every 3 weeks. It's amazing how fast his hair grows. That's $40 and I don't tip because she does it in her apartment in my building. She usually takes one to 1.5 hours to do this meticulously and I can stay with him. With the puppy cut the knots are minimal. When his hair was long and there were lots of knots and mats it would cost $60 for a trim and all the knots taken out. Probably with bathing it would add $20. That often took 2 hours. I frankly would pay my groomer anything for the convenience of being n my building and especially how she handles and adores Tyler. Kisses, presents and lots of love.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I take Rocky about once a year to the groomer. I bathe him and trim him every Saturday morning, so he doesn't get longer. I just keep up with it. He won't allow me to touch his nails, so I bring him to get clipped every two months at the most, which is 8.00. When I do bring him to be groomed yearly, they charge 45. and I give a 10.00 tip.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I've looked everywhere in New York City and any decent shop costs between $70 to $85 before tax and tip. It comes to over $100 each time, which is more than my own haircut downtown! I really admire the work of the groomers, but it is such a high, recurring cost. So I'm trying to home groom as much as possible, and more frequently. The first at-home puppy cut actually went very well!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

My cost is 0  but I CHARGE $35 for a basic groom (no mats). And being a groomer, I would like to tell you first hand how much we appreciate tips! To us it means you were happy and grateful for what we do for your dog  We really don't make that much from each groom, you would be surprised lol The rent, the salaries, the supplies... it all adds up! And your groomer should be more than happy to accommodate you in any way you ask, if they dont I would find another groomer. (within reason of course lol)

If you bathe them at home every week, keep them combed/brushed, you should only need to take them to the groomer every 6-8 weeks for a cut. They don't need groomed every month (4 weeks) if they are bathed at home regularly  6 weeks is a good length of time, some can get away with 8.

We have a malt that comes in every two weeks, one week its a bath and one week its a groom. She likes him in a puppy cut and also doesn't bathe or brush him (at ALL  ) so he needs it every other week. So as long as you're caring for them you can stretch it out.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

One place near my house asked 67.00 for full grooming. That includes anal gland, and 5 min. doggie massage! I'm still looking for a better deal..


----------

